# *Garry's Beginner to Intermediate Training Routine*



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

[unstickied as its now posted as The beginner to intermediate training routine in the training routines sticky] YG

This routine is the one I used when I first started out and has proved very successful for the many lads I've trained since.

Train following the routine below 3 times a week allowing at least 1 days rest between for example mon,wed,fri:

1 Squats

2 calf raises

3 benchpress

4 lat pulldowns, bentover rows or chins

5 shoulder press (first set infront of head second behind alternate on third)

6 bicep curls

7 tricep extensions

You should do 3 sets of each exercise for 8-12 reps. So for each exercise you need to find the weight which will allow you to complete 8 reps with maximum effort, never put the weight down until you have tried for one more rep and failed this is known as training to positive failiure, it is these last 1 or 2 reps that will force the muscle to grow hence the phrase no pain no gain. Now wait 2 mins and reduce the weight by approx 10% then do your second set again to total positive failiure. You should always lower the bar under control and not let it drop down as this will reduce the effectiveness of the exercise and increase the risk of injury.

Now immediately you complete the second set reduce the weight down by 50 percent and do your third set again 8-12 reps to total positive failiure but this time count 4 seconds as you lower the bar. Now wait 5 mins then move on to the next exercise/bodypart.

When you can do 12 reps with the weight increase the weight by 10% this should reduce your reps back down to 8.

Keep a training diary listing weight and reps this way it is easy to see your progress and this helps keep you motivated.

so an example would be:-

Bench Press

You would do your first set with say 50kg wait 2 mins whilst waiting reduce the weight down to 45kg do your second set then immediately reduce the weight down to 25kg for the third slow set.

This may not seem like alot of training, the routine should only take just over an hour but believe me this is one time when less is more. The biggest mistake newbies make is over training. Your muscle must be trained then rested then they will recover and only when all of this has taken place will they GROW if you train again too soon they will not have time to grow and you will make no progress.

This routine is for guy's who are not using steroids and please try to train naturally for the first 2-3 years, you will make good gains and in the long run this will give you a solid foundation of quality muscle. Then when you plateau you can start on the gear.

If you are using steroids then you could add maybe 1 extra slow set (repeat instruction for 3rd set) for each exercise.

Any qyuestions ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

me bud kev has been usin this routine to great effect, he's doubled his bench and shoulder press in just over a month and added muscle and lost fat. he's stuck to the diet i outlined and trained with 100% effort and made some of the best gains, correction has made the best gains of anyone i've ever trained, he wont post about it but he deserves a bit of recognition for his efforts, great goin kev keep it up.


----------



## thebigskev (Jan 16, 2005)

aww shucks garry, my cheeks ave gone all red 8) :wink: , cheers bro, means alot. kev


----------



## MrSkinny (Mar 9, 2005)

Good routine Gary!

I have been doing a 3-day-a-week split routine

Session 1: chest, shouldes, triceps

Session 2: Legs, back, biceps

Stomach gets a blast most days

I pyramid down on the the some exercises (e.g. all the leg ones, pec dec). I think its necessary to train hard cos I have a have a gap of 4-5 days between body part

I have been back training 3 months after a gap of 2 years. I remember plateauing off years ago but I think now it was a combination of routines getting stale, not enough protein etc

What do ya think of this routine compared to the full body routine (as you suggest) 3 days a week.

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2005)

i need alot more info on your routine than that to make any judgement on it but split routines are good once your into the intermediate level of trainin.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice one Garry, im going to train using this plan

ive currently been weight training for 5 days om the trot using the weekends as my rest days

im a novice I suppose so this should work well for me

thanks


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Haven't read this before looks like it can work really well.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahem-very similar to my routine posted in my journal :lol:


----------



## Doman26 (Feb 21, 2006)

How long do I do this type of routine, or when do I know I need to do more intensity past the beginner stage? Thanks...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

imo at least 3 months-i recently did a full body routine again for 3 months-and had some good gains-i still class myself as a beginer tho


----------



## Freeezer (Sep 26, 2006)

Im gonna try this method, purely because right now my diet is organised but Im just lifting random weights.

Ill let you know how it all goes, as I am completley new.....

Off 2 try it now


----------



## Canadianguy (Aug 1, 2006)

crazycal: how long u been lifting for? I started out about roughly 3.5 years ago in my basement as a teen and wasnt entirley sure on what i was doing. I did some bench, a few front shoulder laterals, tried to curl a bit and tried doing some triceps and did this old row machine i had.

then i joined a gym. started training with a buddy and went into a 4 day split of chest/tris, back/bis, legs, shoulders.

Ive kind of been doing that for a while now ( obviously not that same split, but i mean body part training and not whole body training).

Lately ive been thinking of going back to 3 day split training whole body each day, but im afraid of losing, but im also curious to see if i make any gains.

to this day i have trouble with my arms and i always wonder if its because i didnt really do enough beginner training.

Do u suggest giving it a go? i was thinking of it maybe in a month or two trying it out.

thnx


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

I think garry's routine is good for a beginner but there are better options. I wrote one a few days ago and will post it up later.

Nick


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i reckon its well worth ago mate-

i have been training for longer,but for various reasons would only say for 18 months with any success.

i would only do a full body workout 2 aweek-

actually i only train 2 x a week whatever the routine!

less is more!


----------

